# Annouce! Free plants in N E Ohio next week



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

P. S. I have some difficult plants I will only bring if someone with the proper tank set up contacts me. They will be free too.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Where are you bringing them to?


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

evercl92 said:


> Where are you bringing them to?


Sorry, It's not linked to the original message....

One of the Gung Ho planted tank hobbyists near me is forced to cut way back on his hobby. He is keeping one small tank going. All the plants and shrimp in the rest of the tanks will be taken to the local aquarium club meetings, Dec 5, Dec. 7, and Dec. 8. I am going to bag them up, probably about 20 large bags per club, and then the clubs will pass them out some way, free to their members and the guests who join that day. There will also be a variety of bags of fish to choose from, so most people will probably go for the fish, leaving the "field" open for the plant enthusiasts.

For several years, I have bagged up about 60 bags of his plants for local fish club auctions just from his trimmings, but this time it is about 15 times as much plant material. I am thinking to use bigger bags and put about 15 times as many plants in each bags if they will fit, probably putting a variety of plants in most bags rather than by species. There are several hundred shrimp, so I will bring about 100+ to each meeting. (There are also bound to be some shrimp stowed away in the plant bags.) I will make some effort to sort shrimp out by species as I bag them up if I have the time and help!! I will also be bagging up some albino, red, regular and longfin bristlenose plecos, breeder size starry night plecos and other plecos and splitting them up somehow between the clubs. Other bags of fish may or may not be plant compatible, but they will all be sorted by species and where possible be sexed pairs of fish.

These are the December meeting/parties of the Cleveland Aquarium Society, Greater Akron Aquarium Society, and Medina County Aquarium Society. Each club has their own version of a party going on, food, socializing/talking about aquariums, with a free year-end equipment raffle for which you can't buy tickets. It's free with membership. I believe they all have about the same way of handling the equipment raffle, with new members getting a set length of free tickets and older members getting a prorated length of tickets depending on how many tickets they bought at the other monthly meetings during the year. These local club members are general hobbyists with a variety of interests, a only a minority of plant enthusiasts. If you like plants, this is an opportunity. To add.... With Akron and Medina, you can join at the meeting. Cleveland does their membership now on the internet, so you'd go to their website ASAP, and join by paying with Paypal or a credit card. They are also having a drawing for a 75 gallon setup.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Darn! Too bad you weren't in NW Ohio.

Good luck with trading the plants off. I've chatted with a few people from NE Ohio, great people!


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

Burks said:


> Darn! Too bad you weren't in NW Ohio.
> 
> Good luck with trading the plants off. I've chatted with a few people from NE Ohio, great people!


The plants are year end gifts to club members. Not a trade or sale.

One of the club members here lives closer to Toledo than to some of the clubs he attends every month, road conditions allowing and sometimes in spite of road conditions. If he found clubs in the Toledo area, I'm sure he'd make those too!

Not that I'd expect people from Toledo at every meeting, but the Friday night meeting in Medina happens to be the westernmost of the three. If you do show up or bring friends, I would bring you some of those challenging plants that I would not bring to the meeting since they require a little more planning and effort to keep. There should be a link to a map here.

http://www.geocities.com/MCASfish/index.html

It's a straight shot from the I80 Ohio Turnpike down I 71 to the Rt. 18 exit, and the meeting place is right on 18, one minute from 71.


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

OK, the first meeting is tonight at the Cleveland Metroparks Zoo. 

Thursday night for those of you with fish interest as well the Akron club is buying rare fish (pairs where possible) and some plants from a great source to give as gifts to their members. I won one of these plants a couple years ago and it, a swordplant, completely filled a 120 with runners sticking out of the surface that I had to cut off and float in another tank. This involves an all day drive to pick up this stuff which is in addition to the plants and shrimp I am bringing. I have to leave about 5:30 AM. We should be back weather allowing, 12 or 13 hours later well in time for the meeting.

And Friday night the Medina meeting!


----------

